# Rare 30's Nehi Goodhouse Keeping Upper 10



## digger mcdirt (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a rare one I have only seen a couple of these in my 30 years of collecting. It's the 1st type embossed shoulder ACL Upper Ten with Nehi embossed on lower front and the GoodHouse Keeping Logo on the backside. This one has super nice ACL this is the very thin ACL that did not hold up well. To me it is one of the Harder early Nehi ACL bottles to get. I picked it up yesterday .


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jun 28, 2010)

And the backside.


----------



## ncbred (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice bottle!  First one I've seen with embossing on the neck.


----------



## celerycola (Jun 28, 2010)

I sold on just like it with PTP and NEHI embossed a few weeks ago at a show.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 28, 2010)

I thought I would throw this common 1959 "Upper 10" bottle into the mix, and hopefully clear up a couple of questions about it. I noticed digger's has the PTP embossed on it, which we know stands for "Par-T-Pak."  But other than the embossing, there is no painted text mentioning it. And yet my bottle (Closeup of back to follow) has both "Nehi" and "Par-T-Pak" on it. So please explain to me exactly what "A Nehi Product" / "Bottled By Par-T-Pak" means?  Will the real "Upper 10" producer please stand up!  Lol  []

 Thanks, 

 SPB

 {Front}


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 28, 2010)

{Back}


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 28, 2010)

Tis the same company McGhee. Par-T-Pak is usually associated with the larger bottles of Nehi products. Thus the name Party Pack.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 28, 2010)

"Ya but" ... digger's bottle is a 12 oz. and not a 28 to 32 oz.  Oh, wait a minute ... I get it now!  That must be what the phrase "Mixes and Blends well" means. They're saying that Upper 10 "mixes" with Nehi and "Blends well" with Par-T-Pak. Okay, I was confused there for a minute!  Thanks Morb ... this isn't the first time you've come to my rescue ... and I sincerely appreciate it every time ... Seriously!

 P.S.  No need to respond ... I'm just joshing you and fooling around.  Lol  []

 Thanks ... I really do understand now! ... (sort of).

 SODA "McGhee" BOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 28, 2010)

Note that the bottle is a 12oz bottle. The 12oz bottle wasn't the common size of soft drinks at that time, that distinction would go to the 6oz or the 7oz bottles. This is obviously an early acl, and given the brighter sheen to the acl, I would have to put this bottle at least a 1939. 12oz bottles were the larger economy size bottles of the time. Pepsi used them, Royal Crown used them, even the Par-t-pak brand used a clear variation of this bottle, but Coca-Cola was famously opposed to the larger bottles until much later. That's why you have 8oz Grapette bottles being reffered to as King Size, this includes 10oz bottles as well.

 12oz bottles and larger were seen as being consumed by groups of people from two up, while the 6oz and 7oz bottles were considered individual portions. That's also why Pepsi promoted their 2 Full Glasses campaign, fully expecting there to be two people consuming a 12oz bottle of soda. They had no idea that someday a personal portion of soda would come in a 20oz bottle, or even a 24oz bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is a par-t-pak ad note that the main selling point is big, and that they are bottling flavors that already exist in the Nehi line, and even a cola. Par-T-Pak was the value line for Nehi.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 28, 2010)

This one also promotes the party side of Par-T-Pak. It also has the flavors listed at the bottom.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is the Par-T-Pak clear bottle that is the brother to the original one posted. 






 at the bottom is says "A Nehi Product"


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 28, 2010)

For the heck of it a 1978 paper label Par-T-Pak Ginger Ale. The ginger ale seems to have had a life of it's own.


----------

